# 3/16 trinity river below lake livingston dam



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Must give a ton of thanks to all of y'all for the helpful information. Sunbeam among many others as very kind in answering all my questions! Thanks man!!

Arrived on the east bank and saw plenty of people fishing and wading way out there. My buddy and I decided to fish near that busted old boat ramp. My buddy was throwing a rat-l-trap and it was about 20 ft from shore when his drag started screaming!! Fish broke off few seconds later thought that was first of many striper bites but I was very mistaken!! Not another striper all day and didn't see anyone on boat or on shore bring one in. My buddy landed a couple nice gaspers and some smallish blue cats; definitely not the monsters we had expected. Threw out a bunch of corn about noon. At about 445 pm started carp fishing and the fun began. Here are some nice fish:




























Cut this little one for bait but didn't do us any good










Here's a decent common:










Wasn't fish we were after but was fun!!! Everyone on the bank had a tough day. Boats didn't seem to fare much better...shad were practically non existent...maybe next week...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those first three pics are small mouth buffalo. A decent eating fish if you know how to clean them. The other is a standard German carp.
Cut bait deluxe.
Hate to be the bearer of bad news...if it does not come a real frog straggler in the next few day TRA will close two of the gates. The fishing next weekend will really be poor.


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

Ive only had one good trip to the dam. Few months ago in the fog 5 am. Shimmied the boat up to the dam, which we could not see to gauge how close we were. Caught a 11 and 10 pound striper and snagged two large blues up to 8. After the fog lifted, the guard saw us. We hadn't been here for like 10 years so we had totally forgotten about the guard. Luckily he was merciful and let us go. Man it looks so hard to catch them any other way.


----------

